# My Journal



## kyle64 (Mar 14, 2010)

I have read a few journals and decided to start my own. With my first post I am going to put in my routine for last week then after that it will be daily (I hope). Mind you I don't have the best equipment at home.

Monday 8/3/10 180 grams of Protein intake
Was a long hard day and I have got touch of the flu, my 3 kids already in their last days of it and I have caught it.
5 Minutes on Stationary bike
Stretching 15 minutes or so
20 Minutes on Stationary bike 11 mph

*Chest*
stretch pecs for 5 minutes or so
*Incline Dumbell presses*
30x22, 35x18, 40x15, 45x12
*Incline Flies*
20x15, 25x12, 30x12
*Flat Bench Press*
135x20, 185x14, 225x10
*Flat Flies*
20x15, 25x10
_Pecs worn out_

*Arms*
stretch biceps
*Standing Dumbell Curls*
25x30, 30x30, 35x24, 40x18
*Isolated EZ curls*
30x20, 40x20, 50x16, 60x10
*Reverse EZ Curls*
35x20, 45x20, 55x20
stretch triceps
*Over head Ez tricep extensions*
45x20, 55x20, 65x18, 75x14
*Close Grip Bench presses*
95x30, 105x30, 135x20, 185x14
*Dumbell Kickbacks*
20x20, 25x15, 30x10
Stationary cycle 10 minutes warm down 8-6 mph
Overall body stretching 15 minutes or so
------
Tuesday 9/3/10 125 grams of Protein intake (no apptetite)
Flu set in and I hurt everywhere with a 102 Fever I am battling
------
Wedenesday 10/3/10 Less than 100 grams of protein intake (can't stomach eating today)
Out Sick
------
Thursday 11/3/10 205 grams of Protein intake
Still sick but I am going to workout
10 Minute warm up on bike 8-11mph
Stretch shoulders
*Shoulders*
Deltoid Stretches
*Military Press* (going light since I am sick)
65x22, 75x22, 85x20, 95x16, 105x12
*Behind Neck Barbell presses*
45x22, 55x18, 65x12 _(I hate this excercise)_
*Side Dumbell lateral raises*
20x14, 25x12, 30x8
Front Dumbell Lateral raises (alternating)
20x20, 25x16
_Deltoids burning and exhausted_
*Back*
Lat Stretches
*Dumbell Rows*
45x24x, 55x20, 65x18, 75x12
*Barbell Rows*
95x20, 105x15, 135x10
10 minute warm down stationary cycle 9-6mph
15 minute overall body stretching
--------
Friday 3/12/10 200 grams of protein intake
Feeling much better today other than some coughing
*Chest*
stretch pecs for 5 minutes or so
*Incline Dumbell presses*
30x22, 35x18, 40x15, 45x12
*Incline Flies*
20x15, 25x12, 30x12
*Flat Bench Press*
135x20, 185x14, 225x10
*Flat Flies*
20x15, 25x10
_Pecs worn out_

*Arms*
stretch biceps
*Standing Dumbell Curls*
25x30, 30x30, 35x24, 40x18
*Isolated EZ curls*
45x20, 55x20, 65x16, 75x10
*Reverse EZ Curls*
35x20, 45x20, 55x20
stretch triceps
*Over head Ez tricep extensions*
45x20, 55x20, 65x18, 75x14
*Close Grip Bench presses*
95x30, 105x30, 135x20, 185x14
*Dumbell Kickbacks*
20x20, 25x15, 30x10
Stationary cycle 10 minutes warm down 8-6 mph
Overall body stretching 15 minutes or so
*-------*
Saturday 3/13/10 170 grams of protein intake
*Rest day*
-------


----------



## Marat (Mar 14, 2010)

kyle, definitely a good idea to start a journal 

Before I get into it, is there any particular reason that you chose the exercises and rep ranges that you have listed?

Secondly, you need to make sure that your training is congruent with your goal of fat loss. Let me know if you disagree with anything below.

While you are cutting, your primary goal should be to maintain as much of your lean body mass as you can while shedding your body fat, yes? The recommended programming for this goal typically involves short, compound movement centered, moderate rep (5-8) programs. Additionally, your current goal does *not* include trying to grow more muscular or bring up lagging muscle groups [fat loss and hypertrophy are mutually exclusive on an appreciable scale] --- you can save muscle growth for after you've lost the fat. Therefore, there isn't much sense in spending much time with many isolation, single-joint exercises (think: all the movements mentioned in your 'Arms' day). While cutting, you just want to convince your body to hold onto the muscle that you have; by stressing your central nervous system with multi-joint (compound) movements, you can do so. 

Therefore, exercises such as the squat, deadlift, presses and pulls should be the dominant movements in your routine. Your 'chest', 'back' and 'shoulder' days definitely have some of the elements that we are looking for. An aside, I'm very much not a fan of the 'behind the neck press'. Almost invariably, you are going to eventually develop a series of rotator cuff after a few years of doing that exercise --- I'd recommend ditching it.

Tinkering with your routine and trying to take away or add exercises a la carte is kind of a pain. Therefore, instead of working with what you have, I'm just going to go ahead and recommend Built's Baby Got Back. That article outlines the entire protocol --- if you need help narrowing it down, let us know. 

...Cavs/Celtics is on and I keep losing my train of thought --- therefore, I'm going to cut if off here for now. If something else comes to mind, I'll let you know.  Per usual, feel free to ask questions


----------



## bigdog118 (Mar 14, 2010)

sweet blog


----------



## kyle64 (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks for responding m11, the reason I made those choices of workouts is because that is the type of Pyramids when I was in top shape in my late 20s, before I quit working out. 
I am also very limited to a pair of stackable dumbbles, a bench and an EZ Barbell with a few plates. As I had mentioned in my weight loss thread I live in BFE and we have no Gyms here, nearest one is 45 miles away with my long hours and kids there is no time for the trip in my daily life. 
I would love to buy a machine with pullies on it but right now I have no room in my house to put one in.
If you can recommend some excercises that will work with what I have I would appreciate it.
My dumbbels can go to 80 pounds each and I have 2x45lbs plates, 4x25lbs, 16x10lbs and 8x5lbs plates, I can easily pick an Olympic Barbell.
Another thing, I really enjoy the routine I am doing but I can change it.
I am gonna gladly ditch the behind neck press.


----------



## kyle64 (Mar 14, 2010)

3/14/10

75 minutes Step Aerobics class at a Church nearby. Damn that kicked my ass I can barely walk but I was able to finish the whole class.
I was the only guy amongst 27 women! Can't complain there lol


----------



## Marat (Mar 14, 2010)

Oh, gotcha - I drove through that part of the state once en route to the Chicago suburbs. 


I think picking up an olympic bar would be a good idea. Have you had the opportunity to check out that Baby Got Back routine?


----------



## kyle64 (Mar 15, 2010)

I did but I have no pullys so I am going to have to modify it to what I have but I am gonna try it for a couple of weeks and see what results I get from it.


----------



## Marat (Mar 15, 2010)

Below is the cutting version of BGB (authored by Built, not me) that I follow . No pulleys required. Let me know what you think --- I couldnt recommend it enough. 


Day 1: 
Rack pulls 4x5
T-bars or BO rows 3x8
Barbell bench 5x5
Dumbbell bench 3x8
Optional standing calves, one leg at a time, 3x10, 3-second pause at the bottom of each rep
Optional abs, 3x8 weighted

Day 2: 
Squats 4x5
Front squats 3x8
Walking lunges 3x10-12 steps on each leg
RDLs or GHRs or GMs 3x8

Optional biceps, 3x8 any type

Day 3 Rest

Day 4: 
Weighted chins 4x5

Power cleans  (m11's note: I've replaced these with standing overhead presses)– done from a hang, 3-5 sets of 3-5 reps, going heavier with each set as possible. Optional: two or three sets of clean-and-press or push-presses with your lightest power-clean weight, either before or right after your power cleans.

Olympic bar corner press – 3??8 each side (For reference, I generally do these with a 35-lb plate on the “business-end”.) (m11's note -- I'm a male so I usually stack 2 or 3 45 pound plates on the "business-end")
Arnold press supersetted with lateral raises – 3 supersets of 8 reps each.

Optional seated calves, 3x12-15, 3 second pause at the bottom of each rep
Optional abs, 3x8 weighted

Day 5: 
Romanian or regular deadlifts 4x5
Glute ham raises or good mornings 3x8
Front squats 3x8
Optional tricep work, something like close grip press or dips, 3x8
feel free to do a little more chest/tricep work this day if you like.


----------



## kyle64 (Mar 15, 2010)

What are Rack Pulls and T-Bar Rows, aren't those pully excercises? I been out of it for a long time I can'r remember all the names of excercises.

Edit I found T-Bar on youtube. I used to do those a lot, loved that routine however I have no way of doing it at home. I am talking to my wife about moving things around in one of the rooms so I can fit what I need. Going to be hard to get my body to it's potential with such limited equipment.
I am starting to enjoy the way my body is looking, I am noticing major changes so I am changing my goal somewhat. I think 200 Lbs of muscle and 8-10% body fat is where I want to be.


----------



## Marat (Mar 15, 2010)

Sounds like a great goal.

T-Bar rows require a machine that isn't worth buying, however, they can be replaced with BO (bent-over) rows. I prefer the BO rows over the T-bar rows.

These are rack pulls. They are lots of fun --- you can pile the weight on because of the decreased range of motion. 

In terms of equipment, I think what you have is actually pretty comprehensive. You have all that you need, save for the olympic barbell that you said shouldn't be a problem getting a hold of. Additionally, a squat rack (power cage/squat cage, whatever you prefer to call it) would be a good addition. A used bare-bones one  would be entirely sufficient. If you have the resources to buy something more luxurious, that's certainly fine too.


----------



## kyle64 (Mar 17, 2010)

3-15-10

Flat Bench Presses 8x5 165 lbs
Incline Dumbell Presses 8x5 55 lbs per dumbell
Push ups 30x5

30 Minutes on stationary cycle


----------



## kyle64 (Mar 17, 2010)

3-16-10 
Rest day
3-17-10
Military Presses 8 x 6 Pyramid 70-120 lbs
Dumbell Side Raises 8 x 5 25 Lb dumbells
Dumbell Shrugs 8 x 5 65 lbs dumbells

Dumbell Rows 10 x 6 Pyramid 40-80 lbs each dumbell
Barbell Rows (bent over)  8 x 4 75 Lbs
Good Mornings 8 x 5 75 lbs

24 minutes on Cycle
6 minutes jump rope (totally kicked my ass)


----------



## kyle64 (Mar 30, 2010)

I took M11's advise and started more of a power lifting routine Sunday and today was my 2nd day at it.

Barbell Flat bench Presses
1 x 12 135lbs warm up
2 x 8 185 lbs
2 x 6 225 lbs
--
Clean and Jerk
1 x 8 135 lbs
4 x 6 185 lbs
--
BO Rows
1 x 12 95 lbs
4 x 8 135 lbs
--
Dead Lifts
1 x 10 135 lbs
2 x 8 185 lbs
1 x 7 225 lbs
1 x 5 275 lbs
1 x 4 305 lbs
--
EZ Curl Bicep Curls
4 x 8 85 lbs
--
EZ Bar Triceps Extensions
4 x 8 100 lbs

My body is on fire!


----------

